# [SOLVED] Counter-Strike: Source (error with [play &quot;*.mp3&quot;] command)



## silentfox618 (Sep 15, 2006)

Basically when I go into the console and type...

play "whatever.mp3"

I get this error...

*** Invalid sample rate (48000) for sound 'whatever.mp3'.

It's only this _one_ .mp3 file though, other .mp3's files I have put in the folder seem to work though... and yes, I did put them in THIS folder...

C:\Program Files\Steam\SteamApps\my account name\counter-strike source\cstrike\sound

Anybody have any idea why it won't work, and what I can do to fix it? would've posted on steam's forum, but I just signed up and it STILL won't let me post :/


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Counter-Strike: Source (error with [play "*.mp3"] command)*

Use an audio editor to resave the 48khz mp3 as 44khz and it should work.


----------



## silentfox618 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Counter-Strike: Source (error with [play "*.mp3"] command)*

What program would you recommend? (that's free). I was looking for a free .mp3 editor earlier, but so far the only one's I've tried won't let me save the file for some reason (they were trials though, so I'm not too surprised...). Thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Counter-Strike: Source (error with [play "*.mp3"] command)*

*Audacity* is free and can save MP3s. You may also need the *LAME MP3 encoder* if it's not already installed on your computer. This is a high quality encoder that can be used by any audio editor and allows you to lower the sample rate to 44khz (or 44100hz)


----------



## silentfox618 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Counter-Strike: Source (error with [play "*.mp3"] command)*

There we go, took me a little while to figure it out once I got the program set up, but I got the edited file to work . Thanks alot :wave:

(you can mark this thread as "resolved" or w/e now)


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Counter-Strike: Source (error with [play "*.mp3"] command)*

i will mark it solved for ya.glad ya got it fixed.


----------

